# rire en dormant



## isa19 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 j'ai un pt de 8 mois qui depuis  1 semaine éclate de rire en dormant et plusieurs fois fait pareil chez les PE la nuit . La toubib a dit aux PE qu'il avait des amis imaginaires !!!!!!! qu'en pensez vous ? avez vous eu le cas. Ca fAit drôle de l'entendre car c'est vraiment des éclats de rires forts.


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Ben moi je "parle" en dormant, en général c'est plutôt quand je fais un vilain rêve, que je suis en fuite ou en colère... c'est grave Docteur?

Franchement je pense que ton petit Loulou a juste beaucoup de chance d'avoir plein de raison d'éclater de rire dans sa vie, c'est génial, au point qu'il revive la situation dans ses rêves.
A moins que des petits Lutins viennent le chatouiller?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

J avais une pépette qui vers 2 ans 1/2. 3 ans avait des amies imaginaire 
La 1 er s appelait miss coque ( pourquoi miss coque mystère )  elle en parlait pas tous les jours mais c était par période et miss coque a disparue quand ma fille est partir pour la 1 er fois en Angleterre elle disait que miss coque était aussi en Angleterre et on en a plus jamais entendu parler 
Ensuite elle a eu des sœur imaginaire sa pouvait aller jusqu'à 7 🤣🤣 pareil elle en parlait par période 
Maintenant elle a 6 ans et tout ses amies imaginaire on disparu elle en parle plus du tout


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Mon fils aîné a eu une amie imaginaire de ses 2 ans à ses 7 ans. Parfois, elle avait sa place à table avec nous. Il lui parlait et nous en parlait ouvertement. Aucune séquelle n'est à déplorer à l'âge adulte ! 😂😉


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Perso j’ai eu un ami imaginaire aussi quand j’étais petite… et je parle en dormant. J’ai même fait du somnambulisme une fois quand j’avais 21 ans et que je bossais dans un fast-food, trop de pression !


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

des amis imaginaires à cet age là? je n'y crois pas du tout, par contre, on rêve dès la vie intra utérine, il fait de beaux rêves, j'imagine que c'est un enfant d'une humeur joyeuse en général


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Une fois ma fille vers 2 ans riait elle aussi en dormant, on l’entendait du salon, mon mari été surpris et m’a demandé « elle rigole toute seule ? » et je lui ai répondu « mais elle n’est pas toute seule » 😱 👻


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

J’ai souvent parlé et parfois encore en dormant et je crie …. Alors obligé de me dire … «  tout va bien 🤭 » comme les bébés 👶


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Faut peut-être que j’arrête de regarder des films de crime 😬


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Mon mari est pire que moi, il a un sommeil très très agité 😩 
Je comprends ceux qui font chambre à part 😆


----------



## Louanne (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour ma part il m'arrive de rire en dormant et ça me réveil. Je continue de rire et je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai une sensation de grande décontraction. 
Bien plus agréable que la paralysie du sommeil que j'ai eu plusieurs fois et qui fait très peur et est très perturbant...


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Isa. Mon fils depuis qu'il est bébé éclate de rire dans son sommeil également, assez régulièrement. Ou parfois il parle assez longtemps avec des mots (il a 5 ans aujourd'hui) mais mit bout à bout, les phrases n'ont aucun sens. C'est vraiment drôle de l'entendre.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Octobre 2022)

*Une heureuse nature ce bb que du bonheur!*


----------

